# Cheering for Minxy



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Minxy is always so helpful to us clomid girls that I thought it might be nice to set up a positve vibes thread for her FET that happened a few days ago. I din't feel quite right going into the FET board to do it, so hope no one minds me putting it here - and please add your good vibes.

     
       
       ​
Would like to put her favourite smiley on here, which is the pregnant lady patting her stomach but haven't become a charter member yet so can't access it - will have to join.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww hunny....you're so sweet  

You'll never know how much this means to me, getting all this support from you... 

Thank you, thank you, thank you 

Big  

Natasha xxxx


PS...I can't get the special smilies either cos they seem to have got lost with all the problems on the boards...I'll have to go in search of them...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

will that do ? 

 minxy!     

xxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Excellent work, Suzie...that was just the smiley we were looking for.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

What a great idea - you are so right Minxy is ALWAYS really helpful.  I didn't know about her FET so am sending buckets of        and     .  I have just become a charter but haven't been into the charter area yet so am not sure how to do put in Minxy's favorite smiley.

Minxy - thanks so much for all of the help you give us and wishing you so much luck xxxx

Oh - just noticed that Olive has found the smilie.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

juniper you have mail 

xx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Minzy tonnes of love and positive thoughts coming your way!

All the best!

Toni


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great idea, Natasha sending you bucket loads of positive vibes


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minxy

                        

Go girl!

Beaker


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Suzie...

...where can I find the thread with all the special smilies...I had the links on Tonys original PM but when I try that now its says its gone ?

N xx


Ladies...you are stars (shame there's no smiley for that !!!)


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

minxy if you go to charter board then look at top thread called something like smilies the link is there 

xx[br]: 2/08/06, 12:26







hows that for the star?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Excellent !!!  that's exactly what u all are !!!

Can we have one of those on the special smilie list do ya think


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Will see what i can do


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Good Luck

Bev xx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

I joining in with the 'Cheering for Minxy', cos you sound like a lovely person who deserves some luck.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck Minxy (Natahsa) Some good news on my 30th Birthday would be the best pressie ever

                 

Love Sal xx


----------



## charna (Feb 6, 2006)

Here Here - best of luck minxy......


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

^


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Good luck minxy
strawbs xxxx


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

Sending you all the            and lots of            and that you will soon be  and then the       will bring you a           .

                      

Love Tracy xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Yep, Good luck Natasha,

Got everything crossed for you.       

Jo xxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

I've done it - I've become a charter member ( hope my profile updates soon ).

So now I can post  smileys to my heart's content, so here are some more for you Minxy
     

Hope you're doing the pregnant pat for real very soon.
x


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Wishing you all the best, you were a great help to me yesterday and really gave me some goods vibes for this month.  Without you I'd still be ignorant and confused.

Good Luck

                   

Toni

x x x x x x x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oops..missed this earlier!

          

         

        

          

[fly]*Good luck honey! [fly]

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Minxy (Natasha)


                               for a 

      
            

Jennie
  x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Good Luck Honey


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

good luck minxy     

shara x


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Good luck Minxy                                                      

Emma x


----------



## Tiggy (Jun 24, 2006)

I wish you all the luck in the world Natasha.  You're like a wee whirlwind the way you manage to answer so many queries so quickly.  You've certainly put my mind at rest before!  

Tx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

It goes without saying but here's hoping you get your long awaited bfp on the 11th Natasha - you deserve it!!

                                      



S
xx


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck Minxy - got everything crossed for you!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsJof (Mar 12, 2006)

You really deserve this Minxy

[fly]      [/fly]

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to everyone

 +  =  = 

Take care



Natasha xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha - whats your test date hun? xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

11 August....I'm 6dpt now....8 days left and counting.... this first week has gone surprisingly quickly but I bet next week will draaaag !!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

good luck hun you so deserve a BFP!!!!!       Fingers crossed for you and sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

We have to keep this post up until August 11th and if it works for Minxy, then we will really have our work cut out doing it for everyone on their 2ww.


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Sweetcheeks xxxxxxxx


----------



## travelgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Good luck Natasha, you've always been so supportive, it means so much to us all!

                

May there be a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow for you x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minxy

Good luck honey heres hoping you get your long deserved            

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

[fly]GOOD LUCK MINXY![/fly]

        
        
        

Wishing you lots of sticky vibes ....

          

Jaff
xx


----------



## ceeje1977 (May 16, 2006)

minxy,
you have sent me good vibes down under so i now send them back to you. all the best darl. hope they are sticky and healthy.
everything crossed for ya!


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Morning Minxy,
Hope you are having a good weekend, are doing absolutly nothing except be waited on hand and foot and not getting too anxious.

xx


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Good luck minxy and thankyou for everything you are one in a million and so so so so deserve a 

Giving you loads of positive thoughts and fairy dust


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck sweetie x


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Natasha

All the very best of luck to you hun   I have everything crossed for you    

Love

Niki x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Was getting some sharp shooting pains Thursday/Friday (6 & 7dpt) but they've stopped now...I didn't get these last time and am praying (although not religious !!!  ) that they were implantation pains & not early AF symptoms (AF due Thurs   ) !!!   Trying not to think about any of it too much but its getting harder as test day approaches !!   

Have done hardly anything since ET although I did go out last night for friends 30th...only went for a meal and then they all went off clubbing and I went home...now back on usual spot on sofa !! 

Anyway, thanks so much for your continued support...you don't know just how much it means 

Good luck to everyone    
Take care
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Thinking of you Natascha, have everything crossed, you deserve it hon

Emma xxx


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Natasha

Sending you loads of     and    

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

not long now Natasha....nearly there


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Really hope it was implantation you were feeling. The timing and the fact that they've stopped sounds very positive.

       
      
     
    ​


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks chickies... 

Well 10dpt....only 4 more days to go until testing and I can honestly say the madness is slowly creeping in !!     I have to pee constantly but assume that is cos I'm drinking water like there's gonna be a shortage - Evian sales must have gone through the roof and thank god we recycle our plastic !! (there may be a hose pipe ban but I reckon they're gonna ban me from flushing the loo soon    )...however, this obviously means that I'm constantly knicker checking which is not good  ...period isn't due till Thursday (assuming 30 day cycle same as last month) but I am getting the slightest heaviness that usually get before AF shows...and I'm hoping that the fuzzy head is not beginning of migraine cos if it is then I can definitely say AF on way as thats just a sure sign for me....as you can see, the positivity is being taken over but I am trying to stay sane and at the moment my cup is still half full !!!  MUST STAY POSITIVE ~ MUST STAY POSITIVE ~ MUST STAY POSITIVE 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Heavy feeling could just as easily be BFP, and lots of people get headaches with a BFP too.

Even if heaviness/headache haven't been your experience previously with your BFPs, lots of people report that their symptoms have been different with each pregnancy.

  
   
​


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Good luck Minxy. Keeping everything crossed for you.

  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

thinking of you minxy - let's hope it's a   !!!!!!!!!!!!1
Loads of positive thoughts going out to you and keeping everything crossed for a positive result for you.
Loads of love and baydust all round,
Chris xxxxxx


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

​


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nearly there!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks hun...12dpt and getting more and more anxious   although surprising feeling more positive than I was last treatment but hey, what will be will be and I can't change the outcome now.... 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats the spirit, stay positive, it can only help and like you say its out of your hands now so why worry.  Will be thinking about you


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Keep it up, Minxy! You're doing really well!

      

      


Jaff
xx


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

Keeping everything crossed for you.

x x x x x 

Thanks for all your advise the other day.  You were such a great help and a tower of knowledge. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Natasha, I'm not going to be online for a while so I just wanted to say I really hope everything works out for you. Thanks for all your help and support.


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Natasha, my special fet sister
                                     Sendin u loads of                                                            
4 a              2 moro
This thread is such a good idea, ur always so helpfull and full of advice and support 4 everyone  
Thinkin of u chick.xxxxxx


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Natasha  - Come on hun you can do ut!

Thinking of you!


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

To Minxy,


----------



## mads (Feb 20, 2006)

Have been thinking about you Minxy - all the very best this month, I have everything crossed 4 u hun.

                                     

Mads xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for you today Minxy

hope the old witch stays away and you have some good news for us tomorrow!!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

for you hun really hope you have good news for us tomorrow


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Hope you have some great news for us tomorrow


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Thinking of you Minxy.



Jennie
  x


----------



## Angelheart (Apr 20, 2006)

Thinking of you Minxy! I have everything crossed for you, sending millions of baby dust your way !

Really Really Goodluck!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

x


----------

